# Fun with long exposure and multi-strobe



## KD5NRH (Sep 29, 2008)

Night shot of a fountain in Dublin.  (Dublin, Texas, that is.)

The intent was to use the multi-strobe to get some definition in the water, while still maintaining a strong moving-water haze.  I'm going to need to spend some more time out there playing with the effect until I get just what I want overall, but this one is pretty close to what I want with the fountain.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah the flash looks like it may have ruined the creamyness of the running water by freezing it for that strobe hit.


----------



## KD5NRH (Sep 30, 2008)

I wanted a little bit of definition; the plume is just a white blob otherwise, but I also wanted the misty effect on the pool where it splashes in.  I think my next attempt will involve a couple more strobes all synced, rather than moving around manually triggering a single one.  That should freeze it only once and not overpower the mist, rather than getting a bit different position frozen every time the strobe fired.


----------

